# traffic cam to use with google navigation?



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

I use Google Navigation on a daily basis and the lack of radar sensors bothers me. 
I have Radardroid Pro, but I didn't buy the Database pack. The voice does not work while I am using Google Navigation. 
Has anyone tried Navspeedo? Does it work?

If not, does anyone have any suggestions with similar apps, preferably for free?


----------

